# Passenger can see their rating instantly.....



## Timberline63 (Mar 18, 2016)

Passenger can now see their ratings instantly. It takes about 10 seconds with their app. Based on the large volume of trips many of us do,coupled with the fact that the passenger can leave a rating days/weeks later, it would be almost impossible for us to know where a particular rating came from. Passengers, on the other hand, take a relatively small number of trips; some only a few a week. It's very easy for them to know who lowered their rating and thus leave a retaliatory rating for that driver. This whole ratings thing has become a game of tit-for-tat. I, as a driver, suspect I may not receive 5 stars and respond accordingly; after a night if ill behavior/******baggerry or checking their rating, the passenger responds in kind.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't see my rating on my rider app. Most of the passengers I've talked to didn't know they were rated.


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Help > Account > I'd like to know my rating
in the pax app


----------



## SmokeyTheRobot (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been handing out more 2-3 stars than ever the past few weeks, trawling neighborhoods I know will take short trips and not tip. My rating has only gone up.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DavisUberX said:


> Help > Account > I'd like to know my rating
> in the pax app


Thanks. My rider rating is 5.0 because I tip. There are dummies on this board who would not pick me up because of the 5.0.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Timberline63 said:


> Passenger can now see their ratings instantly. It takes about 10 seconds with their app. Based on the large volume of trips many of us do,coupled with the fact that the passenger can leave a rating days/weeks later, it would be almost impossible for us to know where a particular rating came from. Passengers, on the other hand, take a relatively small number of trips; some only a few a week. It's very easy for them to know who lowered their rating and thus leave a retaliatory rating for that driver. This whole ratings thing has become a game of tit-for-tat. I, as a driver, suspect I may not receive 5 stars and respond accordingly; after a night if ill behavior/******baggerry or checking their rating, the passenger responds in kind.


I almost always give a five and then later change the rating for this very reason. I'm in a fairly slow market, it would not be hard for them to figure out it was me. I wait a day or two sometimes I wait a week. I go through all my trips, and change at least half of them.

If the rider was really special, after I get confirmation that the rating was changed, I email again and say something like I think I rated this rider wrong, can you tell me what I gave them? Just to make sure they followed through.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Thanks. My rider rating is 5.0 because I tip. There are dummies on this board who would not pick me up because of the 5.0.


Just tell the next driver to rate you 4*... Problem solved. LOL.


----------



## SLVRBCK (Mar 30, 2016)

scooterabc said:


> How do you know that 10+ pax haven't rated you yet, and do you know which ones? And can you see how you were rated on various rides?


Because I just started driving for Uber and was a 5.0 until I started picking up the bar Pax's. I always check my rating after and after my 1st drunk, I went down to a 4.?. 2nd drunk....lower. 3rd drunk......no rating. Then I saw a pattern of no ratings. I just gave up on the rating system because I know I'm giving ALL my pax a awesome ride. Thankfully, I'm back up to a 4.86.


----------



## Babs (Apr 9, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I almost always give a five and then later change the rating for this very reason. I'm in a fairly slow market, it would not be hard for them to figure out it was me. I wait a day or two sometimes I wait a week. I go through all my trips, and change at least half of them.
> 
> If the rider was really special, after I get confirmation that the rating was changed, I email again and say something like I think I rated this rider wrong, can you tell me what I gave them? Just to make sure they followed through.


Can u change a pax ratingonce it's been given?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Babs said:


> Can u change a pax ratingonce it's been given?


Yep... from the app and their ride.. help>issue with rider >report behavior and just type "please change the rating I gave this rider to a 2 or whatever


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

DavisUberX said:


> Help > Account > I'd like to know my rating
> in the pax app


Most of my pax are surprised the driver can rate the pax.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah, mine too. I love how they get insulted when they aren't a perfect 5 yet they tell you they mostly give 4s.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> How do you know that 10+ pax haven't rated you yet, and do you know which ones? And can you see how you were rated on various rides?


On the app and the web page you can see your total number of rides, current rating, and number of rides rated by the pax.

You will be surprised that only 1/2 to 2/3 of the pax actually rate a driver.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

It's scary that the pax rating updates faster than driver. Especially since I started rating everyone that doesn't tip a 4 star. 

Once again Uber screws their partners and bends over backwards for the pax.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

LondonONTdriver said:


> It's scary that the pax rating updates faster than driver. Especially since I started rating everyone that doesn't tip a 4 star.
> 
> Once again Uber screws their partners and bends over backwards for the pax.


Very rarely does my rating take more than a minute or so to update when I get rated regardless. Had a gut give me a 3 last week. He told me so as he was getting out of the car, he was a dk. I parked and the rating changed less than a minute after I dropped. Uber says they go through great lengths to keep the ratings anonymous but the still update in real time, at least the totals do. 5star and rated trips. The average doesn't always. They change the way the update your actual rating all the time. I've had it take 5 days to change on my app and I've had it change in real time.

The big thing is the can rate you later, much later. Those are the ones that you will have no idea about.


----------



## Timberline63 (Mar 18, 2016)

I am convinced more and more passengers are checking their rating after a ride, especially as more of them find out they should be tipping and still won't. They can easily tell if you rated them less than 5 stars. Don't let uber fool you, ratings are only anonymous for the rider, not the driver.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Low rated riders give low ratings after a while you know who giving them when they get in the car. They pull the same crap don't put a destination in ask where your from nosy people who want uber stories for there entertainment. Just tell them the weather lovely in uberville.If they want war stories tell them to watch the news just kidding. If I like them I tell them funny ones but not scary ones


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Low rated riders give low ratings after a while you know who giving them when they get in the car. They pull the same crap don't put a destination in ask where your from nosy people who want uber stories for there entertainment. Just tell them the weather lovely in uberville.If they want war stories tell them to watch the news just kidding. If I like them I tell them funny ones but not scary ones


I tell them "I take normal people normal places, in 2200 rides, I haven't had a problem."

Of course that is a blatant lie, but it seems to make the driver comfortable.

Better than telling them "You know a woman pissed a gallon right in that seat you are sitting in."


----------



## Abigail-Clark (Jul 20, 2017)

Can anybody tell me the way to check rating on mobile app?

Finally got the way to check Uber's rating. If you don't know how to check rating, do check a Guide to Checking Your Uber Ratings on Web and App.


----------

